# Flavour World. Anyone use these guys before?



## Eisenhorn (1/8/17)

So a distributor popped up on my Faceballs feed called flavour world. They are selling TFA concentrates at R27 a pop for 10ml.
"Too good to be true" springs to mind. 
Anyone have any info/dealing with these guys? 

https://www.flavourworld.co.za

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanja (1/8/17)

Eisenhorn said:


> So a distributor popped up on my Faceballs feed called flavour world. They are selling TFA concentrates at R27 a pop for 10ml.
> "Too good to be true" springs to mind.
> Anyone have any info/dealing with these guys?
> 
> ...


I also saw it popping up... no idea though... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Raindance (1/8/17)

I see the are sold out on tfa honey... Strange, very strange indeed...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eisenhorn (1/8/17)

Raindance said:


> I see the are sold out on tfa honey... Strange, very strange indeed...


I don't get the importance of this / the joke? 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance (1/8/17)

Eisenhorn said:


> I don't get the importance of this / the joke?
> 
> Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk


As one of the forumites described it: '... cat piss, they put cat piss in a bottle and sold it to me...'

Edit, spelling. Thanks @aktorsyl.

Found the original by @Effjh :


> TFA Honey, my first DIY order. It's cat piss, they made a cat piss in a bottle and they sold it to me... I'm sure of this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## aktorsyl (1/8/17)

Raindance said:


> As one of the forumites described it: '... cat pis, they put cat pis in a bottle and sold it to me...'


In fact I'd take the cat piss over the TFA Honey.
..... but I'd still take TFA Honey over FA Guava.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (1/8/17)

Sorry for derailing your thread slightly @Eisenhorn. Seeing i need some to do some restocking, i might as well try them.

Regards.


----------



## RichJB (1/8/17)

There are several vendors doing TFA in the R30 range now. Although it appears appealing at first, I've found that I tend to stick with the larger vendors who have slightly higher prices - but a much, much wider range. If a vendor is offering me concentrates at R10 cheaper than the major players, I have to buy at least five of them just to cancel out the delivery fee. If I buy fifteen, I've saved R100. Am I likely to find 15 flavours that I really like/want/need from a vendor who only stocks 50 TFA flavours? Not likely. 

If I could start DIY from scratch again, I'd toss out at least half the flavours in my stash - you know, the ones that were cheap and seemed like a good deal at the time. If I could swap out 30x R20-R30 flavours that are duds for one R75 bottle of Flv Milk and Honey, I'd take it in a heartbeat. It's not what you pay for a concentrate. It's how much use you get from it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------

